
The Advantages of Being a Blind Programmer - parham90
https://www.parhamdoustdar.com/2016/04/12/advantages-of-being-a-blind-programmer/
======
mchahn
Good read. I am one of those who have feared blindness, for no reason. I've
spent time wondering how I would code.

One little comment ...

> You have to choose whether you want to get a job or sit around at home. You
> have to decide whether you want to get some education or make your own set
> of rules. You have to decide whether you are going to marry or live alone
> the rest of your life.

Doesn't everyone have to make these decisions?

